# Consignment



## Graybeard (Feb 17, 2018)

We've been able to have our turnings in a gift shop on consignment. The mark up was very little and the owners were very supportive. Evidently they were having sales problems and fired the manager. The new managers said they were no longer taking anything on consignment rather they would buy outright the stock on hand and ask us for items that they needed to restock their shelves. We decided to just take our items out and call it done. I don't like taking orders and having to make anything I don't want to. What would you have done?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2018)

I agree with your decision. Obviously if you need the money that's a different story, but if you're doingbot for the fun of it, there is no point making things you don't like on someone else's timeframe. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2018)

Your work, your terms. Doubt they were offering you a small fortune for your efforts. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 17, 2018)

I prefer the buy outright honestly . I bring them what I have done and they get to choose what they wanna buy .If they have a request I try and make some before next go around but if not no big deal. I do not accept calls with the I need this by then at all tho...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 25, 2018)

Have done both— I prefer the consignment route— that way I can change what’s there with no hassle. I turn because it’s my stress relief & folks like my projects— not a production turner, but sometimes would think that—- guess just stressed a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been a production turner so I prefer to sell at wholesale, you get the cash up front, if it doesn't sell then it's their problem. If they wanted similar items to what you had there, and were going to give you the same money, then I'd have taken it, you can always decide not to supply more down the road.


----------

